# Flew into Window



## Aero (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello!

My cockatiel Amelia flew pretty hard into a window about an hour ago. She seemed stunned but okay initially - breathing heavy and had lost quite a few fluffy little feathers. I've been sitting with her and she has been preening herself. She can walk, fly, and eat.

*BUT, I have noticed that her bite is much weaker than usual and she is falling asleep* on my shoulder, which she never does. I whistle or talk to wake her up but she begins to doze off again pretty quickly.

Like I said, she has control of her legs and wings as normal and there is no blood. What else can I check for? Is she just taking some time to recuperate?

I can't help but be very worried about her. I have had her for about 8 years and have not had this happen before.

Thanks for any help or advice you can provide.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*flew into winduw*

I would get her to a vet ASAP! She may have a concussion. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.

If she is acting strangely and has not recovered by now then you should get her checked out by an avian vet.


----------



## Aero (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for your responses!

I put her back in her cage that night and she was eating, drinking, and climbing as normal and since it was a Sunday I opted not to take her to the vet.

She has seemed fine this week, but I am now noticing that she is losing the red blush feathers around her left ear hole. Could this be a sign of stress? Or maybe she damaged them when she flew into the window? She lets me pet and rub her ear and does not seem sensitive to touch.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She could have damaged the feathers. Is there a bald spot? They should regrow just fine.


----------



## Aero (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, it's turning into a small bald spot around her ear. Almost all of her blush on that side is gone. Do you think it's just a result of the crash?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably. There's no blood or wound? If not, it should be okay.


----------

